# Niles Canyon Railway.



## Neil_M (Jan 18, 2010)

How easy is it to get to this from the Bart station at Fremont? Any buses? Taxi? Fair chance of getting murdered by the locals as soon as you step out on the street? h34r:


----------



## tp49 (Jan 18, 2010)

Had you only been able to get on in Sunol as it used to be until they fixed the area at Niles junction allowing it to get to the Niles Depot. Now that it goes to Niles Depot, from Fremont BART take AC Transit's route 216 to Niles Blvd and Vallejo way and it's just a short walk over to the depot and the Niles Canyon Railway. Great trip I do it once a year in the spring when the hills are still green.

It is also easily reachable from the Capitol Corridor's Fremont/Centerville station. If coming in from Oakland you will pass Niles Depot and Niles junction before the Fremont stop.

Your chances of being murdered by the locals there are slim to none.


----------



## Neil_M (Jan 18, 2010)

tp49 said:


> Had you only been able to get on in Sunol as it used to be until they fixed the area at Niles junction allowing it to get to the Niles Depot. Now that it goes to Niles Depot, from Fremont BART take AC Transit's route 216 to Niles Blvd and Vallejo way and it's just a short walk over to the depot and the Niles Canyon Railway. Great trip I do it once a year in the spring when the hills are still green.
> It is also easily reachable from the Capitol Corridor's Fremont/Centerville station. If coming in from Oakland you will pass Niles Depot and Niles junction before the Fremont stop.
> 
> Your chances of being murdered by the locals there are slim to none.


Ok, super! Found the bus, although it is route 332 on a Sunday, found the bus stop on Google maps, and can see a triangle of railway lines just past where the bus stop is.

Where exactly do you board the train, cant see anything on Google Earth, most puzzled!

After a further rummage.....

By Sullivan Underpass, is that it?


----------



## tp49 (Jan 18, 2010)

Neil_M said:


> tp49 said:
> 
> 
> > Had you only been able to get on in Sunol as it used to be until they fixed the area at Niles junction allowing it to get to the Niles Depot. Now that it goes to Niles Depot, from Fremont BART take AC Transit's route 216 to Niles Blvd and Vallejo way and it's just a short walk over to the depot and the Niles Canyon Railway. Great trip I do it once a year in the spring when the hills are still green.
> ...


Yes, by the Sullivan Underpass is where you board the train.


----------



## Neil_M (Jan 19, 2010)

tp49 said:


> Neil_M said:
> 
> 
> > tp49 said:
> ...


Thanks! Just hope BA manages to not self implode soon....


----------



## Rumpled (Jan 19, 2010)

Hmm, never heard of this railway - I think.

I might have to check into it on a Northern trip


----------

